# Tojiro Hammered Mini Spa



## Chuckles (Jun 13, 2015)

One of the Sous Chefs at work has a Tojiro that needed a spa. A tip repair, a little reprofiling to correct some learning on the stones. Some thinning, and an etch that will hopefully help with the reactivity of the cladding which annoys him. Also some mineral oil for a very thirsty handle. The handle is still oily so I didn't want to handle it too much for pics. Not exactly what I was going for but he needs the knife back.

Cooks really like it when you make their tools work better.


----------



## panda (Jun 13, 2015)

what do you think of the knife once it's had some work done?


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 13, 2015)

I haven't used it at all really. Hopefully today I'll be able to take it for a test drive.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jun 16, 2015)

wow that choil shot sure looks promising. The blade looks very asymmetrically ground, edge too? the knife looks like it'd be a decent little workhorse, but I really would doubt they're that thin behind the edge ootb


----------

